# What is the Smallest Pellet Stove Available?



## MarkF48 (Nov 22, 2014)

With the pellet stove running on the first floor of the house and the forced hot air oil furnace shut down, my cellar workshop now gets down to 40-50 F and isn't comfortable to tinker around down there in the winter months. Tried an electric heater, but doesn't really get the temp up very well and its electric usage would likely offset any savings I get from the pellet stove. Kinda wondering what there might be for a pellet stove that has a small footprint that wouldn't take up much space.


----------



## lagger (Nov 22, 2014)

MarkF48 said:


> With the pellet stove running on the first floor of the house and the forced hot air oil furnace shut down, my cellar workshop now gets down to 40-50 F and isn't comfortable to tinker around down there in the winter months. Tried an electric heater, but doesn't really get the temp up very well and its electric usage would likely offset any savings I get from the pellet stove. Kinda wondering what there might be for a pellet stove that has a small footprint that wouldn't take up much space.


Do a Google search for window units


----------



## pete7713 (Nov 22, 2014)

enviro mini, 18"wide x 20" deep


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 22, 2014)

lagger said:


> Do a Google search for window units



I think his goal is to warm his shop, not burn his house down.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 22, 2014)

Buy a big one and keep it turned down......


----------



## fmsm (Nov 22, 2014)

How many square feet?


----------



## pete7713 (Nov 22, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> Buy a big one and keep it turned down......


He wants one with a small footprint


----------



## lagger (Nov 22, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I think his goal is to warm his shop, not burn his house down.


Good point.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Nov 22, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I think his goal is to warm his shop, not burn his house down.


Lmao


----------



## rona (Nov 22, 2014)

MarkF48 said:


> With the pellet stove running on the first floor of the house and the forced hot air oil furnace shut down, my cellar workshop now gets down to 40-50 F and isn't comfortable to tinker around down there in the winter months. Tried an electric heater, but doesn't really get the temp up very well and its electric usage would likely offset any savings I get from the pellet stove. Kinda wondering what there might be for a pellet stove that has a small footprint that wouldn't take up much space.


I seen a used St Croix Lancaster  for 800.00 or best offer in local for sale paper. They are a 40,000 btu stove and will idle down low when on low  for a long time with no problem.  They are physically a small stove.  Downside is they have a very small fuel hopper and ash container, manual start and manual dump the pot.


----------



## MarkF48 (Nov 22, 2014)

fmsm said:


> How many square feet?


At a guess about 500 sq ft.


----------



## MarkF48 (Nov 22, 2014)

rona said:


> I seen a used St Croix Lancaster  for 800.00 or best offer in local for sale paper. They are a 40,000 btu stove and will idle down low when on low  for a long time with no problem.  They are physically a small stove.  Downside is they have a very small fuel hopper and ash container, manual start and manual dump the pot.


Found the specs on that one and it looks about the size I would want. Manual stove, small hopper OK as I'd only be using it on the occasions I'm working in the shop. Price on that one is doable too. Guess I'll have to start checking local Craigslist ads.


----------



## xSpecBx (Nov 22, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I think his goal is to warm his shop, not burn his house down.


House would be warm...at least until the fire department showed up


----------



## fmsm (Nov 22, 2014)

See if you can find an old Whitfield Cascade. Served me well for many years, not gigantic, you can "dial" it back, and a 60 lb hopper


----------



## JTRock (Nov 22, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I think his goal is to warm his shop, not burn his house down.


Lol!! Almost fell off my chair


----------



## mchasal (Nov 23, 2014)

No experience, and it's a new stove, so not a lot of info out there, but I find this guy interesting: http://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=968
There's a thread here, but no real info: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ussc-wall-unit.133845/ you could be the first!
It does look a bit less housey-burny-downy than the window ones.


----------



## the pony boy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thelin gnome neighbor has one. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles but will do the job.


----------



## Realtor (Nov 23, 2014)

I picked up an enviro empress insert for my lower level. It works well and is doing the job of keeping that level at a decent temp.  If you run that on low, or with a tstat,  it would easily keep your workshop warm.  The ash pan is small though.  Running on level 3 It needs to be emptied about every three days.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 24, 2014)

lagger said:


> Do a Google search for window units


How's he going to install it in his basement?, my cellar too get's very cold, cheapest option kerosene heater run for 12 hours and put out 23,000 btu


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 24, 2014)

Pellet-King said:


> How's he going to install it in his basement?, my cellar too get's very cold, cheapest option kerosene heater run for 12 hours and put out 23,000 btu


I used to do this as well, then the heater got old and rusty. I threw it out. Went to buy a new one, they are banned in my state now !! RATs.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 24, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> I used to do this as well, then the heater got old and rusty. I threw it out. Went to buy a new one, they are banned in my state now !! RATs.


You can still buy them in RI.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 24, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> You can still buy them in RI.


Didn't know that, didn't even think of it and I was in RI yesterday ! Went right by HD etc.

Hmm, now to check out kerosene. Hopefully it's cheaper than the gas grill tank fill up is. We can buy propane heaters here, certain models at least.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 24, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> Didn't know that, didn't even think of it and I was in RI yesterday ! Went right by HD etc.
> 
> Hmm, now to check out kerosene. Hopefully it's cheaper than the gas grill tank fill up is. We can buy propane heaters here, certain models at least.


I'm in RI more often than I should be thanks to the installation of table games at Twin Rivers.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 24, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I'm in RI more often than I should be thanks to the installation of table games at Twin Rivers.


We were just passing through actually.


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 24, 2014)

I saw this wall mounted pellet stove at Tractor Supply


----------



## RKS130 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wasn't there a mini-Gnome?  That was kind of small.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 24, 2014)

mik_kane said:


> I saw this wall mounted pellet stove at Tractor Supply
> 
> 
> View attachment 145530
> View attachment 145531




aka the house incinerator 3000


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 24, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> aka the house incinerator 3000


I thought it was the window mount stove that had the recall on the pots etc and that model was the model causing the problems not the wall mount unit?


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe their better but, to me, it looks like a window unit that you mount in the wall.


----------



## chken (Nov 24, 2014)

mik_kane said:


> I saw this wall mounted pellet stove at Tractor Supply
> 
> 
> View attachment 145530
> View attachment 145531


Doesn't look half bad, but I'd be wary of any window/wall mounted stove from that company.


----------

